# Spitting spider sharing prey with spiderlings!



## orionmystery (Jan 16, 2012)

Mommy spitting spider sharing her moth prey with her precious bunch of spiderlings. I have never seen anything like this. I thought spiderlings normally subsist on yolk until after the first molt?

Mommy and spiderlings sharing moth prey for supper.








A crop of the above:




There were two parasitoid wasps(?) on the eggs.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow.. wild find! Makes me glad I am not spider prey! lol! Wonderful shots, Kurt!


----------



## jriepe (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice capture Kurt.  Nature is so interesting. Guess that's why I love macro.

Jerry


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 16, 2012)

I usually avoid the spider posts-cuz I'm totally, irrationally petrified of the darned things-but I had to check this out. 
Very interesting!!! Great job!


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Wow.. wild find! Makes me glad I am not spider prey! lol! Wonderful shots, Kurt!


 


jriepe said:


> Nice capture Kurt.  Nature is so interesting. Guess that's why I love macro.
> 
> Jerry


 


MLeeK said:


> I usually avoid the spider posts-cuz I'm totally, irrationally petrified of the darned things-but I had to check this out.
> Very interesting!!! Great job!



Thanks for the comments, Charlie, Jerry, MLeek.


----------

